# πουλημένος



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this participle since I don't think that "sold" would be a natural translation.
Here is the context:
Δεν μου αρέσει ο Τσίπρας γιατί είναι πουλημένος, όπως συμβαίνει με όλους τους έλληνες πολιτικούς.

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Perseas

It's rather "venal".
πουλημένος - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com

However "πουλημένος" is participle of passive perfect and my dictionary says that a venal "*is prepared to do* dishonest or immortal things in return of money". So maybe the English word refers to a future action.


----------



## shawnee

or 'sold out'.


----------



## Acestor

Hi, Carlos

This is a figurative sense. In the dictionary you'll find these senses under 2:
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση

In this case, it means that he has betrayed his principles, he has sold out. Baseless accusations against all politicians belong to those who subscribe to conspiracy theories and often dream of solutions outside parliamentary democracy.


----------



## Helleno File

Shawnee really has it: "sold out". This is obviously the past of "sell out", but fairly colloquially we also say someone _is _a sell out (possibly)  with a hyphen in British English. This is in the sense excellently explained by Alcester.   Venal is different not indicating an abandonment of principle. It is also a noun only and refers  to the past and present and not the future.


----------



## Acestor

Helleno File said:


> This is in the sense excellently explained by Alcester.



Thank you. It's actually Acestor, ακέστωρ in ancient Greek. It was an epithet for the god Apollo in his portrayal as a healer.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Thank you. It's actually Acestor, ακέστωρ in ancient Greek. It was an epithet for the god Apollo in his portrayal as a healer.


Really sorry Acestor. My fault and can't even blame the auto-complete on my keyboard! Alcester is a small town in England not even sure where it is. And thanks for your literary explanation which I did not know.


----------



## gunnros

Γεια σου Κάρλος, είναι όπως στο εξηγούν παραπάνω (o sea que los politicos, en este caso Tsipras, son unos vendidos de ..._aquí ponés lo que vos quieras_).


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα που βλέπω, αν η μετάφραση πάει καλά, είναι το ότι και στην ισπανική και στην ελληνική έχουμε την ίδια ιδέα του να πουλήσεις κάτι, σ'αυτή την περίπτωση, τη δική σου ψυχή για τα χρήματά σου. 
Δεν νομίζετε, φίλοι, πως οι γλώσσες σκέφτονται σε όμοια μονοπάτια; Η πράξη της πώλησης δεν είναι όλο που μπορείς να πεις για κάποιον που δέχεται δωροδοκία... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πάντονε με κάνετε να μάθω καινούργια πράγματα. 
Τα λέμε!

Ναουέλ Βέντο (Μπουένος Αϊρες, Αργεντινή)


----------

